# Solved: Can't run Diskchk "cannot open volume for direct access"



## Okcpa

Everytime I boot my system (running Windows 7 32 bit) I get the following message:

Checking file system on C:
The type of file system is NTFS
Volume label is OS

One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You may cancel the disk check, but it is trongly recommended that you continue.

Windows will now check disk.

Cannot open volume for direct access. Autochk cannot run due to an error caused by a recently installed software package.

Use system restore feature from the control panel to restore the system to a point prior to the recent software package installation.

An unspecified error occurred (766f6C756d652e63 3f1)

At this point, the system goes ahead a boots up.....

When I go to System Restore and

Confirm Disks to restore 
OS (C (System) 
Next
A window pops up which says

The disk OS (C has errors
Windows has detected file system corruption on OS (C. You must check the disk for errors before it can be restored. Check the disk for errors.

When I click on the check the disk for errors, I get a pop up

Check Disk OS(C
Check disk options
Automatically fix file system errors
Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors

START

Then I get Windows can't check the disk while it is in use.

I don't know where to go from here. I can't run restore from even the oldest backup point. This did begin after I upgraded from Windows Vista Home to Windows 7. Not immediately but a few weeks afterward. I think it may have started after one of the auto updates to the software was made ..... either a Windows update or a security update.


----------



## vicks

Click on the start sphere, Open computer, right click on C drive, select properties, click on tools tab, click on error checking. It will tell you that it will run when you reboot the computer. Restart your computer and see if it will run now..
Vicks


----------



## Okcpa

I attempted the above fix and here were my results. Under the tools tab, under Error Checking, I clicked on Check Now and got the following pop up screen.

Check disk options 
Auto fix file system errors
Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors. 

I select "auto fix file system errors" - START 
A new pop up window says 
"Windows can't check the disk while its in use."
"Do you want to check for hard disk errors the next time you start your computer"
I select "Schedule Disk Check"

Then I shut down the computer and booted it up again. Back to the same error message listed in my original message - however I did get the message twice before it took me to my desktop. 

I went back to the tools - Error Checking and selected "Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors" - START.

At this point, it starts scanning - gets about 15% of the way complete and I get a pop-up that says "This disk contains file system errors" "To fix these problems, select automatically fix file system errors check box and run the disk check again". - OK

So I go back and select the "automatically fix file system errors" and schedule the disk check. Same result - my system simply can't seem to run the disk check.


----------



## vicks

Try running it is safe mode. When you turn the computer on, gently, continously, tap the F8 key. This should open the safe mode (black window with white lettering) then open the drive as before and see if it will run.
Another thing you could try in safe mode is when the safe mode window opens, use the arrow keys to move up to 'last known good configuration; click enter. let the computer do it's thing. If this works, then try to run the error checking as before. Once it starts to run it can take a long time so be prepared to use patience...
Let us know how it goes.
Vicks


----------



## bbearren

You can boot from your Windows 7 DVD, work your way through the "repair" menus and select Command Prompt.

Once your running under the command prompt (black screen with white letters), type

chkdsk C: /r

and hit enter.

And it can take a good while, as vicks said.


----------



## Okcpa

Vicks, I tried both suggestions with no luck. Interestingly, when I try to go to safe mode - it starts scrolling the loading windows files and then stops at:

\windows\system32\drivers\classpnp.sys

After waiting for 15 minutes for it to progress - grey bar says please wait - I finally gave up and turned the machine off to start over. Same problem with 4 tries to get to safe mode. 

When I tried the "last known good configuration" - it took me to the black screen where it tries to run diskchk with the same result as my original message. I went ahead and tried scheduling the disk check in to tools menu ..... but same result when machine is booted - same error messages. 

Any ideas why it is hanging up at this particular driver file ....


----------



## Okcpa

bbearren - can't find my windows 7 CD to boot from .... I may have downloaded the upgrade - have to check my files.


----------



## Okcpa

Thanks to both of you for your posts. I was able to get to the C prompt from the repair menu and ran the chkdsk from there. It took quiet a while as you noted and appeared to get hung up at 13% (stage 4 of 5) but it finally finished and the computer booted up with no problem. Hopefully all my problems are solved.


----------



## vicks

Glad we were able to help you.
When you are sure the problem has been corrected, feel free to mark this as solved, click on the solved button at the top left of your original post.
Vicks


----------



## bbearren

As a precautionary measure, I would run

sfc /scannow

from an Administrators level command prompt. Chkdsk /r tries to recover any corrupt files it comes across, and it usually does an excellent job. The System File Checker will scrutinize system files to assure that all are where they should be and none are corrupted.


----------

